# Aviator RTA from Amber Mods



## Rob Fisher (29/6/22)

I can't wait for my Aviator Mods RTA from Aber Mods in Poland! It is a really beautiful-looking RTA and was launched at the Hall of Vape in Germany on the weekend!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

